# Need buffing Pad



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Does any one have a 4 1/2 " buffing pad source? I want to buff my waxed bench tops with a 4 1/2" grinder that has 5/8" arbor. Milwaulke has a 4 1/2" hook & loop backing pad, is there a hook & loop buffing pad?
Dewalt has rubber backing pad with nut and washer for a 4 1/2" grinder. Anyone source a 4 1/2" bonnet?


----------



## waho6o9 (Apr 4, 2010)

4 1/2" Buffing Pad from Wax Depot

Or google 41/2inch buffing pad


----------

